# Why did you choose that animal to be your fursona?



## luna husky (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys i was woundering why did you pick that animal to be your fursona ? 
Example me luna : i picked a siberian husky because were both are active, energetic working animals,i m a more of a work in the cold then heat type of guy  i love to  hunt ,and i will leave you in the dust and not realise it till a mile or so . also im very observant and will  some things others do. and i get bored some time quickly so i have to keep entertained   

those are some of the reasions i relate to a Husky  whats yours?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

well, i chose a wolf because they are strong, fast and travel in packs. same goes for me most of the time.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Hyena because i think most things are funny, even if they shouldn't be ^_^  they are also regarded as evil and tricky in african folk tales!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

I chose to be a fox before I was aware of the stereotype because I'm sly, cunning and a loner.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

gettin sick of my friends saying "you taking on the form of a wolf"  (dont ask why)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a horned lizard (horny toad)...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Elf.

I am tall, arrogant and a tree hugger.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Elf.
> 
> I am tall, arrogant and a tree hugger  and mana (cough meth cough) addict.



:3

I'm thinkig about making an Eastern dragon character. They look cool.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Because I like them.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2010)

Topic's been done before, but anyways: 

I chose a skunk because they fucking pwn. 

More specifically, they have a way of defending themselves that doesn't require them to be large or aggressive in any way, and yet allows them to dissuade even the biggest of predators.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3
> 
> I'm thinkig about making an Eastern dragon character. They look cool.



Dragons are the the foxes to the scalydom.

Be prepared to have dildos shoved up every one of your sacred and majestic orfices.

I hate mana.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Topic's been done before, but anyways:
> 
> I chose a skunk because they fucking pwn.
> 
> More specifically, they have a way of defending themselves that doesn't require them to be large or aggressive in any way, and yet allows them to dissuade even the biggest of predators.



But you'd smell bad and won't get teh yiffs, then again as a skunk you'd probably smell better than any fursuiter. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

I love water, I love otters, and there are otters in Minnesota. Sometimes I find mussels in the lakes and once I threw one at my friend.


----------



## MrKovu (Apr 13, 2010)

I chose lion because I've been told I have the physical characteristics of one.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dragons are the the foxes to the scalydom.
> 
> Be prepared to have dildos shoved up every one of your sacred and majestic orfices.
> 
> I hate mana.



D: At least Eastern ones aren't as common.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dragons are the the foxes to the scalydom.
> 
> Be prepared to have dildos shoved up every one of your sacred and majestic orfices.
> 
> I hate mana.


Listen to this man, you have no idea how horrible it is for me =[


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

I like them. No, fuck it. I LOVE them. <3    But I guess I picked a Lombax because I have been unknowingly obsessed with them since way before I found out about the fandom.  I used to be a wolf when I first started here, but it didn't fit me all that well, and I didn't put much thought into it... Then, after re-discovering my Lombax obsession, I came up with a fursona in less of 5 days, and it seemed to just click. :3


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynx because it's bin my favorite animal my whole life.
Fox because they're so damn sexy, just like me :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Topic's been done before, but anyways:
> 
> I chose a skunk because they fucking pwn.
> 
> More specifically, they have a way of defending themselves that doesn't require them to be large or aggressive in any way, and yet allows them to dissuade even the biggest of predators.


*This^ plus my power and wisdom makes me a wolf and my sassiness with a warped weirdness makes me like the Cheshire cat.*


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Listen to this man, you have no idea how horrible it is for me =[



For people wanting to shove an assortment of items up your tailhole?
All at once?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

I chose a housecat because...

- They're my favorite animal.
- I'm lazy.
- I'm prissy.
- I'm demanding.
- I'm an asshole.
- I'm a sadistic, violent little bitch when you piss me off.
- I'm a sadistic, violent little bitch when it amuses me.
- I'm very indecisive and mercurial.
- I like my independence and being alone, unless I really REALLY like you.
- Bitch, I do wut I wan'.
- Just because.

Threw bats into the mix because they're one of my top favorite animals (cats, snakes, and bats),
I wanted V to have wings,
and I wanted her to have hueg ears.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For people wanting to shove an assortment of items up your tailhole?
> All at once?


Yes.

For example. on steam last night I met a furry who jizzed his pants over the fact that I have a fox avatar and kept trying to get me to RP yiff him because he likes foxes.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 13, 2010)

wolf because wolves are often misunderstood by people


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes.
> 
> For example. on steam last night I met a furry who jizzed his pants over the fact that I have a fox avatar and kept trying to get me to RP yiff him because he likes foxes.



You must not talk homosexual people for that reason ..

Don't like homosexuals *Lynxx approves stamp*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> You must not talk homosexual people for that reason ..
> 
> Don't like homosexuals *Lynxx approves stamp*



Where's Scotty? These two would get along. :V

*cough*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> You must not talk homosexual people for that reason ..
> 
> Don't like homosexuals *Lynxx approves stamp*


I have nothing against homosexuals, I am for gay rights.

I'm just not bi/gay.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 13, 2010)

Because it's my favorite animal :V*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Elf.
> 
> I am tall, arrogant and a tree hugger.


  A Fingolfin you are not. :V

*Attaman does not, in fact, have anything resembling any sort of 'sona - persona, murrsona, carsona, what have you.  Any attempts to rectify such will be met with extreme apathy.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I chose a housecat because...
> 
> - They're my favorite animal.
> - I'm lazy.
> ...



^Pretty much this only without the sadistic and violent. Plus I love to eat things.

 Was thinking about rabbit for a long time though because of Br'er.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Pretty much this only without the sadistic and violent. Plus I love to eat things.
> 
> Was thinking about rabbit for a long time though because of Br'er.



Rabbit is delicious, do it!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> But you'd smell bad and won't get teh yiffs, then again as a skunk you'd probably smell better than any fursuiter. :V


Other skunks. Nerr.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Because it's my favorite animal :V*
> 
> 
> *Attaman does not, in fact, have anything resembling any sort of 'sona - persona, murrsona, carsona, what have you.  Any attempts to rectify such will be met with extreme apathy.


Have I mentioned you're awesome today?



TashkentFox said:


> Rabbit is delicious, do it!


...Have you heard of Br'er Rabbit? Good luck trying.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

I heard foxes were the sluts of the fandom so I figured they would suit me the best.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Because Ratchet is the reason I'm a furfag furry. Choosing Lombax just seemed obvious.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wolf because wolves are often misunderstood by people


So wolves are the emo of the fandumb?



(Not that I didn't already know that.)


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

I couldn't pick one, so I picked the one I could shovel them all in there.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> I couldn't pick one, so I picked the one I could shovel them all in there.



It has bunny ears. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It has bunny ears. :V


Kinda :C


----------



## Raiven (Apr 13, 2010)

I chose a fox because... well, I like foxes, real foxes, stinky, vicious, ravinous little monsters.  Oh, and cute, Oh so cute... Vixens are hot, male foxes are sluts, and... hey, why isn't there a word like vixen for male foxes? what the hell?

*wanders off ranting about inequality*


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

My favourite animals are:

*sea cucumber
*bat
*Hedgehogs when they curl up into  ball

So I combined them all and got something that looks like a flying penis that squirts white fluid when threatened.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Raiven said:


> I chose a fox because... well, I like foxes, real foxes, stinky, vicious, ravinous little monsters.  Oh, and cute, Oh so cute... Vixens are hot, male foxes are sluts, and... hey, why isn't there a word like vixen for male foxes? what the hell?
> 
> *wanders off ranting about inequality*



There is, we're called dogs.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Raiven said:


> I like foxes, real foxes, stinky, cute. Vixens are hot, male foxes are sluts... hey, why isn't there a vixen for me? what the hell?



Unimportant stuff edited out.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 13, 2010)

i dont know my fursona kinda just randomly pounced me


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

I made my fursona without even knowing it... I was just thinking of Ratchet, and BAM! I had the inspiration to make a Lombax 'sona. 


Off Topic: Wow... This forum is dead right now...  *is bored... >_>*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I made my fursona without even knowing it... I was just thinking of Ratchet, and BAM! I had the inspiration to make a Lombax 'sona.
> 
> Off Topic: Wow... This forum is dead right now...  *is bored... >_>*



Go otter. Otters are never bored. Except that one horny guy who just pretends to be an otter.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Go otter. Otters are never bored. Except that one horny guy who just pretends to be an otter.


Yeah. *offers clam?* :3


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Joined in a conversation what animals people looked like. They said I looked like an otter. That's it.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. *offers clam?* :3


 KLAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> KLAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!


Shiiiit! *offers large platter of clams* :smile:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Shiiiit! *offers large platter of clams* :smile:



I think you're about to be swarmed by hungry otters, possibly quite painfully.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Shiiiit! *offers large platter of clams* :smile:


Actually, give them to Blue. She asked first.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 13, 2010)

Raccoons have always been my favorite.
They appeal to me because they're such shady creatures, prowling about deviously.
And sure, they're cute.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think you're about to be swarmed by  hungry otters, possibly quite painfully.


Well, there is a first time for everything! 




Alstor said:


> Actually, give them to Blue. She asked first.


There is plenty to go around! *shows large sink full of freshly rinsed clams*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually I've no idea.

I love birds of prey, I've been a lot of species like ospreys and golden eagles, but only one time when I was choosing nick for a game I made myself the _buteo_ family.

Rough-legged hawks are cute tho.


----------



## Riley (Apr 13, 2010)

Because I:

-am silly/lighthearted/jovial/whatever
-like to swim
-like fish
-am somewhat lazy
-can somehow manage to cheer people up without trying
-have liked otters since before I could talk (Philadelphia Zoo at age 1)

This all sounds rather cliche.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 13, 2010)

Squirrels are my favourite anthropomorphic animal and RL animal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

because 'eh eats dead bodies and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 13, 2010)

Because foxes represent my abilities and personality the best out of any of the canid species. And I _have_ always loved their fur color/patterns.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Because I've been around dogs since I was born.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dogs are loyal, faithful and trustworthy.  You can always depend on them and they can do things that many other pets cannot.  Their love is unconditional and have always been man's best friend.  They only hurt people to defend themselves.  

This is why all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate getting surprised splashed, I demand a lot, and cats kick ass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Because foxes represent my abilities and personality the best out of any of the canid species. And I _have_ always loved their fur color/patterns.



foxes are fags.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes are fags.


I'm not a fag =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a fag =[



are you a virgin?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 13, 2010)

Wolf because of *The Sight* and *Fell*, awesome books.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> are you a virgin?


yes =[


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yes =[


Really?    So is I. IRL, anyways...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yes =[




WHAT!?


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't have a fursona, per se, but I took the damn -what animal are you- quiz and it says I'm a fox.

Therefore, you all get to meet Sauvignon _the fox_. 
<- I am here. I look like a retarded dog, except I have thumbs and walk on two legs.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WHAT!?


It's true.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes are fags.



And I'm a fine example :3


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Apr 13, 2010)

because labs are cute and playfull and silly ect.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

cause foxes are fags (as quoted from Zrcalo) and I'm a huge frkin flamer.....and they're cute, full of spunk, sorta shy, etc. AND MY FAVORITE COLOR IS ORANGE <3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> cause foxes are fags (as quoted from Zrcalo) and I'm a huge frkin flamer.....and they're cute, full of spunk, sorta shy, etc. AND MY FAVORITE COLOR IS ORANGE <3


foxes are not fags, just you >=[


----------



## Haschenfraulein (Apr 13, 2010)

i picked a German lop because i wanna learn German, and my friends call me a bunny because i'm a vegetarian. I can relate to them in that i hate loud noises, i'm a fairly calm person, "quietly" affectionate and love physical contact (take that as you may, heheheh). BTW, i just joined.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true.



0^0


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> cause foxes are fags (as quoted from Zrcalo) and I'm a huge frkin flamer.....and they're cute, full of spunk, sorta shy, etc. AND MY FAVORITE COLOR IS ORANGE <3



AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hate orange, I'm not a fag, I'm not cute, I'm just a damn fox. MURR @ myself.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I hate orange, I'm not a fag, I'm not cute, I'm just a damn fox. MURR @ myself.



you is speshul faux.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you is speshul faux.



ich schiessem den fuchs!


----------



## Truth (Apr 13, 2010)

People at school said I looked like a meerkat, and then the compare the meerkat advert came allong, which didn't help. I eventually accepted it and thought: There ya go.

Never bothered to define it more than: My fursona is a Meerkat. Havn't bothered.


----------



## Zakyrie (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, first time I ever saw an Espeon in my Gold Version waaaaay way back, I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Coupled with the fact that I've loved cats to death my entire life, figured "what better fursona for me than an Espeon? kekeke," when I finally joined the fandom.

also because espeon decimates NU metagame, tee hee.

...yeah I'm a nerd. :c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

It's because I am a person.
A person with different likings.
I didn't like any other animal so I put that into the character.
Though, there is really no reason. I wouldn't dip into stereotypes and wouldn't make some new kind of mediocre faggotry.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Idk, I've always liked them unnaturally much for some strange reason as long as I can remember.

When I was a kid, I was so paranoid about people thinking that I had an unnatural interest in wolves that I put on a facade of hating them.

Yes, I know that I'm fucked up in the head.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 14, 2010)

I chose a dragon because I love dragons.  I chose a robot because I love AI.

Presto... you have an android dragon.


----------



## Seas (Apr 14, 2010)

I made my own species from scratch.
And I also invented an universe "for it".

A bit more serious info: I like lizards and reptiles in general, and I also like sci-fi aliens and the technologies and unique civilizations associated with them.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 14, 2010)

Because raptors are cool, and that's seriously kind of it. I don't need a better reason.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't "choose" anything.  The Fursona chose me.  Dorky, I know but it's true. D:


----------



## Yrr (Apr 14, 2010)

My current one I doodled in about 5 seconds (it was the avatar I had when I joined) because I was pretending to not be me somewhere, I then kinda got attached to it.

I still don't know if it's a cat or a dog.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Foxes are the only animals I've ever really liked.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 14, 2010)

None, because I see no need for a "fursona"..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

I have so many reasons...

First, I guess it's simply because crocodilians are my favorite animals. Second, it was somewhat influenced by Hannah Barbera's Wally Gator, which explains the silly pun in my username. But don't worry, it's not made for some fanfiction self insertion or shit like that.

Third, there's some personality things that seems a bit fitting, but I discovered them after choosing my fursona. For one thing, crocodilians are generally slow and calm, but have sudden bursts of speeds where they're HOLYSHIT FAST AND HYPER. That's me in a nutshell. I guess it's also because I'm kind of a solitary person, and I choose to be one. I can't imagine having more than 10 friends, if even that.

Fourth, though this might be hard to explain since there's no real ref pics of my fursona yet, I kind of wanted to have a character that projects my perception of crocodilian species. They're not really vicious beasts or badass motherfuckers to me, they're actually kind of cute and have a very fun hyperactive behaviour.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I have so many reasons...
> 
> First, I guess it's simply because crocodilians are my favorite animals. Second, it was somewhat influenced by Hannah Barbera's Wally Gator, which explains the silly pun in my username. But don't worry, it's not made for some fanfiction self insertion or shit like that.
> 
> ...



heh, quite a nice and interesting bunch of reasons you have there.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 14, 2010)

I started as a fox, but switched to wolves later on the grounds that werewolf fiction eventually led me here.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I started as a fox, but switched to wolves later on the grounds that werewolf fiction eventually led me here.



heh, werewolves are pretty awesome. plus they have quite a few stories/legends backing them up as well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Stupid fat hobbitizes!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stupid fat hobbitizes!



lol, do not make me summon the cyberdemon on you!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, do not make me summon the cyberdemon on you!


 
I kill those mofos for yiffing with rockets. It isn't pleasant and stops being funny after eating the 1000th rocket.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Dresden Files written by Jim Butcher have a bit of werewolf lore in it. Not much but the whole series is fiction-based and they're all good reads.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I kill those mofos for yiffing with rockets. It isn't pleasant and stops being funny after eating the 1000th rocket.



lol, i know how that feels. those demon bastards are annoying. same goes for cybersatan, he was a major bitch.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The Dresden Files written by Jim Butcher have a bit of werewolf lore in it. Not much but the whole series is fiction-based and they're all good reads.



hm, if i chose to read on free time i most certainly would look them up.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stupid fat hobbitizes!



We hates them.  We hates them.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

XD Lol at above posts...



I chose a shark, because they're badass? No? I actually used to have a dragon to be my fursona and than the dragon-shark, I might make my character fully a shark or make him able to shapeshift back and forth


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> We hates them.  We hates them.



lol, join them...join them...



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> XD Lol at above posts...
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a shark, because they're badass? No? I actually used to have a dragon to be my fursona and than the dragon-shark, I might make my character fully a shark or make him able to shapeshift back and forth



hm, you have a good idea so far. a dragon/shark hybrid sounds like a pretty cool idea.


----------



## zakova (Apr 14, 2010)

zakova chose me (>0.o)> (cookie)


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

zakova said:


> zakova chose me (>0.o)> (cookie)



congrats, now you have earned a cookie. ^_^


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Im a dragon cuz act like one at times and grew up loving them from games, to art, to shows, clothing, etc. Dragon nut then, dragon nut now.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im a dragon cuz act like one at times and grew up *loving them from games*, to art, to shows, clothing, etc. Dragon nut then, dragon nut now.


Spyro the Dragon FTW! :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Spyro the Dragon FTW! :3



I played most of them. Spyro and cynder were my faves along with good old ignitus.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im a dragon cuz act like one at times and grew up loving them from games, to art, to shows, clothing, etc. Dragon nut then, dragon nut now.



lol, i know how that is. i love dragons a lot too.



Seriman said:


> Spyro the Dragon FTW! :3



woot!



quayza said:


> I played most of them. Spyro and cynder were my faves along with good old ignitus.



lol, i only played a few of them.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, join them...join them...


  Sure, lemme just grab my vest first.


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sure, lemme just grab my vest first.



That some smart thinking.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> I played most of them. Spyro and cynder were my faves along with good old ignitus.


I really only played the first two Spyro games, but I never beat them... I loved Spyro, in much the same way I now love Ratchet, in a sense that I am attracted for no apparent reason. I think Spyro was my first real furry obsession...


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I really only played the first two Spyro games, but I never beat them... I loved Spyro, in much the same way I now love Ratchet, in a sense that I am attracted for no apparent reason. I think Spyro was my first real furry obsession...



lol i was pretty much the same way. I play almost anything with dragons in it but it has to be descent.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sure, lemme just grab my vest first.



lol, fancy vest.. maybe i could borrow it sometime.



quayza said:


> That some smart thinking.



no, because now i can't hug him 



Seriman said:


> I really only played the first two Spyro games, but I never beat them... I loved Spyro, in much the same way I now love Ratchet, in a sense that I am attracted for no apparent reason. I think Spyro was my first real furry obsession...



lol, i beat the ones i played. lol, i never really had a obsession with them.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol i was pretty much the same way. I play almost anything with dragons in it but it has to be descent.



Same here (obviously).  Have you ever played Lair?

I chose a dragon because I like to hoard things, even stuff that I don't need.  For example, I have a bucket full of these thick cardboard tubes that I take from work when we would normally recycle them, I don't know why I do it, I guess I could hit people with them, but I don't even do that.

I'm also a big fan of them from video games/DnD.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> We hates them.  We hates them.



We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us.  Sneaky little hobbitses. Wicked, tricksy, false!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us.  Sneaky little hobbitses. Wicked, tricksy, false!



The fat one knows.  The fat one knows!


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 14, 2010)

well, i started off as a squirrel, i was fresh into the fandom and kinda thought a fursona was required, but later i was on Newgrounds and found Tony64's CaF v3 and was dicking around w/ it and like 5-10 min later, BAM, Scottish Dire Fox.

I'm thinking of creating a second, Sergal fursona, i kinda like the idea a Dragon-Wolf-Shark thing


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

So who here doesn't have a fursona


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Me. I just draw random characters I pull out of my ass when I'm bored.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

I has a persona now.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I has a persona now.



4srs? Pics or it doesn't exist.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 14, 2010)

My avatar is pretty much propaganda for MnB2. Must do something about that...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 4srs? Pics or it doesn't exist.



It is really ghetto


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is really ghetto



:3

I fell for the trap. :l


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3
> 
> I fell for the trap. :l



Did a cyberdemon teleport in?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have a fursona believe it or not....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't have a fursona believe it or not....



Maybe not something posted, but everyone knows yours :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe not something posted, but everyone knows yours :3



That horny knotty fox....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe not something posted, but everyone knows yours :3



Ah yes, true enough. Gosh, I'm blind >.> 

I should start making it now.

Name: Scotty
Profession: Whore
Favorite past-times :Being a whore
Attitude: Happy-fappy.
Appearance: Like a cum-chugging gutterslut.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah yes, true enough. Gosh, I'm blind >.>
> 
> I should start making it now.
> 
> ...



You're doing it right.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah yes, true enough. Gosh, I'm blind >.>
> 
> I should start making it now.
> 
> ...



Your avatar is staring at me with raep eyes....

*unsheathes my tanto*

BACK, FOUL BEAST


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're doing it right.



Yay! I can haz more cum to chug?? *Looks up with beady eyes and begs, wimpering passionately*


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yay! I can haz more cum to chug?? *Looks up with beady eyes and begs, wimpering passionately*



Fuck no. 


*lightning* YOU MUST DIE! *kew kew*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> *lightning* YOU MUST DIE! *kew kew*



*lays on ground twitching* P-pwease?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

HE WAS ONLY DOING WHAT HE IS EXPECTED TO DO.

Lol *hogties scotty*


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *lays on ground twitching* P-pwease?



You know what, i'm not even going on with this RP.

You know the answer:

Fuck. No.

:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *lays on ground twitching* P-pwease?



Ooh me! *raises hand* pick me!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HE WAS ONLY DOING WHAT HE IS EXPECTED TO DO.
> 
> Lol *hogties scotty*



I like where this is going.



Bando37 said:


> You know what, i'm not even going on with this RP.
> 
> You know the answer:
> 
> ...



I don't like where this is going.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ooh me! *raises hand* pick me!!



I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a fox because I'm NOT a submissive, semen chugging whore. I'm all about breaking stereotypes.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Brb getting shotgun to end this. *walks off*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

*Walks away*

It seems Scotty was...

a little too...

*puts shades on*

tied up.


YEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Walks away*
> 
> It seems Scotty was...
> 
> ...



ILU <3 <3


Let's end this. *shoots Scotty with 000 buckshot*


Looks like he was....

Killed by someone...

*puts on shades*

Deer to him.

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

OH MY GOD! LMAO-ing.

Well, in my opinion

*Puts on shades*

I had it cuming.

YYeeearghenflargen. 8)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ILU <3 <3
> 
> 
> Let's end this. *shoots Scotty with 000 buckshot*
> ...



Fix'd your "YEAH."




Observes shotgun wounds in Scotty's corpse.

It seems that...

Scotty got the wrong...

*Puts on shades*

...kind of buck.

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

I love how Scotty hasn't changed his sig from "yiff" since he added it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> Brb getting shotgun to end this. *walks off*


Squadala, we're off!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how Scotty hasn't changed his sig from "yiff" since he added it.



Cause I'm always yiffy >.>



Taren Fox said:


> Squadala, we're off!



LULZ, You and your internet memes


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH MY GOD! LMAO-ing.
> 
> Well, in my opinion
> 
> ...



*spits*

so i herd you leik yiff, Scotty. Like my siggy?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH MY GOD! LMAO-ing.
> 
> Well, in my opinion
> 
> ...



LAWL nice.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how Scotty hasn't changed his sig from "yiff" since he added it.


I noticed that too. :B


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

This deserves a repost here.

SQUADALAH!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This deserves a repost here.
> 
> SQUADALAH!



You killed the thread. 

So, I don't have a fursona either, Scotty. I'm still unsure about what a fursona even is. I'm just a Lombax because I love Ratchet. Does a fursona have to be an actual original character, or can Ratchet himself be my fursona?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You killed the thread.
> 
> So, I don't have a fursona either, Scotty. I'm still unsure about what a fursona even is. I'm just a Lombax because I love Ratchet. Does a fursona have to be an actual original character, or can Ratchet himself be my fursona?


Whatever you whack your weenie to more often. :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whatever you whack your weenie to more often. :3



...so is it weird that my fursona is myself except an anthro wolf?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well a fursona is just a biography of a character that you make up. Mine's actually named Tailus..love that name <3

Tail + lust


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This deserves a repost here.
> 
> SQUADALAH!



I felt a photoshop was needed.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I felt a photoshop was needed.



Lol. Epic.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well a fursona is just a biography of a character that you make up. Mine's actually named Tailus..love that name <3
> 
> Tail + lust



So it does have to be original eh?

Well, I did have this crazy idea for a screenplay with an anthro in it who had Lombax qualities. I haven't developed it too far though; he might have some name like Buddy, something cute like that. Maybe since Taren Fox is a filmmaker he could help me make it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

It's becasue VIP TEACHER(AKA Mr. VIP) is one of the best things of all times.
I AM NOT AN ANIMAL PERSON IN A WANNABE ANIMAL PEOPLE FORUM.
Badly.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 15, 2010)

I chose a cow because my personality kinda matches the characteristics of one, fat, lazy, likes to graze a lot, not the brightest person in the world and knows it, totally hard headed, loves company, doesn't like bullshit.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So it does have to be original eh?
> 
> Well, I did have this crazy idea for a screenplay with an anthro in it who had Lombax qualities. I haven't developed it too far though; he might have some name like Buddy, something cute like that. Maybe since Taren Fox is a filmmaker he could help me make it.


Only if it includes hardcore butt yiffing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Only if it includes hardcore butt yiffing.



How about if it's implied through a beautiful and artistic use of visual metaphor?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How about if it's implied through a beautiful and artistic use of visual metaphor?


That works too. :3


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 15, 2010)

Otter just cause they're cute, and too many people do wolves/huskies.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> Otter just cause they're cute, and too many people do wolves/huskies.



Hey, I didn't ask to be a wolf furry


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That works too. :3



Sweet. The story itself is an allegory, so metaphor just works.

Are you really _an_ filmmaker, Taren? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sweet. The story itself is an allegory, so metaphor just works.
> 
> Are you really _an_ filmmaker, Taren? :3


In the sense of shooting, editing, and acting in movies, sure. I'm a bit limited on my equipment, but I make do with what I have.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have one. I'd get around to making myself one if I wasn't lazy..... I mean, busy. >.>


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't got one yet, but I thought a dingo would be pretty awesome (and different). Who's with me?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wolf because wolves are often misunderstood by people



You're a witch.



Browder said:


> Have I mentioned you're awesome today?
> 
> 
> ...Have you heard of Br'er Rabbit? Good luck trying.



I wasn't aware that there was an apostrophe in that.


As for me, I just chose a random species.

It's not anything like me irl, of course.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 15, 2010)

I don' have a "fursona," but rather a whole zoo of characters.

Most of them were determined based off of seeing an animal that I liked, and then just drawing it as a character.

A few of my characters went the other way round, though; obviously, my fandom characters started off as the character first, and then I found a species to fit. Some of them are done ironically, and others just because they seem to fit. For example, Nicholas (who originally was drawn as Shaun Riley, from Shaun of the Dead) is a Thylacine, because a zombie-hunting fur being drawn as an extinct animal made me giggle. I've got another character who, in canon, is very loud and shrill, so irony dictated that she be a Basenji. Her boyfriend is a bunny, because there was a line in the show where he suggested that his grandmother was a rabbit (it's just that kind of show).

Others, I have either because they just look cool (an albino flying fox), or because no one else has one (a big blue octopus and a banana slug).


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> As for me, I just chose a random species.
> 
> It's not anything like me irl, of course.



That was... uh... Hilarious, or something.

Fuck, I don't know.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Apr 15, 2010)

My friends are always telling me how much I'm like this one character named Kisa from the anime Fruits Basket. She's a tiger who is very shy but very quick to get defensive and is not afraid to take a chunk of of your arm if necessary. Which is exactly how I am. Ever since then it's just kinda stuck. 

Also tigers are usually solitary animals and I don't like being around people unless I have to be and I am very distrusting, it takes me a long time to open up to some one. I am definitely not a pack animal, lol.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Exunod said:


> That was... uh... Hilarious, or something.
> 
> Fuck, I don't know.



If you don't know then who does?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 15, 2010)

i love wolves
i love tigers
angel wings are awesome

/thread


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 15, 2010)

Blind as a bat, but my hearing is superb.


----------



## virus (Apr 15, 2010)

I am the perfect life form thats why. Immortal, forever changing and able to completely wipe out entire planets ecosystems. Although when you apply a brain to a virus strange things happen.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

virus said:


> I am the perfect life form thats why. Immortal, forever changing and able to completely wipe out entire planets ecosystems. Although when you apply a brain to a virus strange things happen.


Yes I am sure you are the perfect life form IRL. No argument there.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

i picked a mine becaus of the loyalty aspect


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i picked a mine becaus of the loyalty aspect


Loyalty, eh?

YIFF ME NOW FAGET


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

You silly faggot. That's illegal.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Loyalty, eh?
> 
> YIFF ME NOW FAGET



i said loyalty not a whore


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

Cat-shark...cat because they tend to cling to one person, are independent and sometimes demanding. Shark because I love the water, plus they're also solitary, sting if you rub them the wrong way, and both are my favorite animals. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

because I'm a fag.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because I'm a fag.



Damn fags, I was a fag before it was cool >.>

lol


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

That you are correct about Zrcalo..

And Acisej, You could just picked a tiger... I mean.. they love water too.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i said loyalty not a whore


Um, okay, but I don't get what's so appealing about this loyalty thing and why so many furs say they chose a murrsona because of that. Why be loyal when you can be rebellious?


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe, but sharks are better than tigers.

In my opinion. |D;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Acisej said:


> Maybe, but sharks are better than tigers.
> 
> In my opinion. |D;


So what about tiger sharks?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF BRILLLLENT


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL.
They eat too much. D;


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, okay, but I don't get what's so appealing about this loyalty thing and why so many furs say they chose a murrsona because of that. Why be loyal when you can be rebellious?



i see myself loyal irl, but i love otters, but otters are more playful and thats not realy me


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i picked a mine becaus of the loyalty aspect



Have a German Shepard. They are very loyal.


BUT THEY AREN'T *RED *AND BLACK. YOUR A FAKE!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Have a German Shepard. They are very loyal.
> 
> 
> BUT THEY AREN'T *RED *AND BLACK. YOUR A FAKE!





I think you mean phony....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Have a German Shepard. They are very loyal.
> 
> 
> BUT THEY AREN'T *RED *AND BLACK. YOUR A FAKE!




well i wanted to add my personal touch, and i love the colour red and black just fits


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think you mean phony....



NO I MENT FAKE!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> NO I MENT FAKE!




full metal jaket = great but family guy > fullmetal jaket


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

That was my reaction to your post....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i see myself loyal irl, but i love otters, but otters are more playful and thats not realy me


Okay, but loyal to what? You need to be loyal to someone, after all. A king, master, fuckbuddy, something!



Rachrix said:


> full metal jaket = great but family guy >  fullmetal jaket


Family Guy better than Fullmetal Jacket?

You have problems. No really, you have. You must be mentally ill or something.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, but loyal to what? You need to be loyal to someone, after all. A king, master, fuckbuddy, something!



I'll be your loyal fuckbuddy .

Just kiddin' hehe.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That was my reaction to your post....



Shut up and yiff me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shut up and yiff me.



Muahaha, your green kevlar bullet proof vest is no match for my armor piercing cawk of death!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll be your loyal fuckbuddy .
> 
> Just kiddin' hehe.


I dunno, I'd love to be one if only to make you less annoyingly gay. You're seriously missing out if you're only willing to fuck girls, you know. ;D


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll be your loyal fuckbuddy .
> 
> Just kiddin' hehe.



sorry but thats not how i role. i am loyal to my friends


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Muahaha, your green kevlar bullet proof vest is no match for my armor piercing cawk of death!




Less talking, more action.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 15, 2010)

Because I lack individuality. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno, I'd love to be one if only to make you less annoyingly gay. You're seriously missing out if you're only willing to fuck *guys*, you know. ;D



Fix'd, think that's what you ment and no, Vag is still icky >.>



Rachrix said:


> sorry but thats not how i role. i am loyal to my friends



Darn it, it was a joke >.>



HAXX said:


> Less talking, more action.



Where's 8-bit and his one post roleplays when ya need him >.>

Woot, ended all three responses with ">.>"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

...threesome?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno, I'd love to be one if only to make you less annoyingly gay. You're seriously missing out if you're only willing to fuck girls, you know. ;D



you dont have to look far to find guys willing to do you even on a furry forum


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you dont have to look far to find guys willing to do you even on a furry forum



Sure, if typing yiff on derailed topics count.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

This thread needs a large dose of fire.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

no burning threads


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no burning threads



Why?
I have an extinguisher nearby.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

fine as long as you clean up your mess. lol thats what she said


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shut up and yiff me.


Watch out for the HIV.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch out for the HIV.



I'm clean darnit >.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, while you guys are being fags,

I picked it because it's cool.  :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Well, while you guys are being fags,
> 
> I picked it because it's cool.  :V


By "cool" you mean it has a big dick.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

...cause she's actually a he and he's a huge fag....

Yahoo, I've found out ratte's secret!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

God damnit I hate you guys.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I hate you guys.


Negative Nancey.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Negative Nancey.


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


You failed at arousing me :V

Why should I give you a second chance huh?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You failed at arousing me :V
> 
> Why should I give you a second chance huh?


BECAUSE I LOVE YOU!

Also if your avatar was less gay it would be awesome.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

You know, Scotty is great. His practice pays off.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> By "cool" you mean it has a big dick.



*ratte epeen slap*

:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know, Scotty is great. His practice pays off.



Hmm?

Btw, I like foxyboy's avatar HK, gtfo >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

I am saying it was a mistake leaving you there hogtied.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am saying it was a mistake leaving you there hogtied.



Ooh....


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am saying it was a mistake leaving you there hogtied.



I thought I shot him.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BECAUSE I LOVE YOU!
> 
> Also if your avatar was less gay it would be awesome.


Lol... Love you too <3

....But I like gayness >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Horray for gayness!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *ratte epeen slap*
> 
> :3


Hummm, I wonder what's for dinner?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I thought I shot him.



Lawl you did, didn't you? WHY IS HE TYPING!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...cause she's actually a he and he's a huge fag....
> 
> Yahoo, I've found out ratte's secret!



I would change my gender to "hippie" if I could, since I don't really look like either sex.

Back on topic, fags.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I would change my gender to "hippie" if I could, since I don't really look like either sex.
> 
> Back on topic, fags.



Not really, you're obviously feminine.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really, you're obviously feminine.



You'd be surprised.  I just have long hair.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You'd be surprised.  I just have long hair.



Nah, I've seen damn cows in my day and you're nothing close to them. Good god, the two ugliest people in my english class are pregnant and it makes me want to barf in sympathy of the fathers. You're not bad compared to most others. heck, your looks sorta remind me of my ex-girlfriend, you have the same basic build.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really, you're obviously feminine.


So are you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


Anyone offering?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol... Love you too <3
> 
> ....But I like gayness >_>


Yes but it's like taking a badass and giving him a dress and frilly ear rings =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> So are you.



The fuck I am, I hate being femmy gay. Makes me want to rage quit from all the sterotypical thoughts that come to mind.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The fuck I am, I hate being femmy gay. Makes me want to rage quit from all the sterotypical thoughts in my mind.


No you actually are really feminine, at least your posting style is...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you actually are really feminine, at least your posting style is...


Post style can be gender specific?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you actually are really feminine, at least your posting style is...



What, because I take time to double check my spelling....or what, elaborate >.>

Oh I get it, I'm being blind and/or dumb like a woman!

/yay sexism.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What, because I take time to double check my spelling....or what, elaborate >.>
> 
> Oh I get it, I'm being blind and/or dumb like a woman!
> 
> /yay sexism.


No, but between your posts about your love for dog cocks and how you want them to fuck you, you act all innocent and say stuff like "Oh golly gee!"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, but between your posts about your love for dog cocks and how you want them to fuck you, you act all innocent and say stuff like "Oh golly gee!"



True enough with the "Oh golly gee" junk, I just have an expanded vocabulary.
And my insatiability love for the cock is sorta femmy but I hate the thought of being a stereotype in real life.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> True enough with the "Oh golly gee" junk, I just have an expanded vocabulary.
> And my insatiability love for the cock is sorta femmy but I hate the thought of being a stereotype in real life.


But you _are_ a stereotype :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you _are_ a stereotype :V



Not a gay stereotype, a whore-fox sterotype >.>

Never in a million years will I get a "man satchel", ever have any desire to wear pink or purple, gain the oh so demonic lisp, and dammit, I'll not get the wacky waving inflatable tubeman wrists either!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you _are_ a stereotype :V


Doesn't mean he's thinking about being a stereotype. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not a gay stereotype, a whore-fox sterotype >.>


And you dissappoint me for being one; I get shit because of people like you >=[


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not a gay stereotype, a whore-fox sterotype >.>
> 
> Never in a million years will I get a "man satchel", ever have any desire to wear pink or purple, gain the oh so demonic lisp, and dammit, I'll not get the wacky waving inflatable tubeman wrists either!



But fursuits are cool, right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But fursuits are cool, right?



The fuck does that have anything to do with being gay?


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The fuck does that have anything to do with being gay?



It matches the whore-fox stereotype pretty well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It matches the whore-fox stereotype pretty well.



....yeah I guess so. I actually do like fursuits, not yiffin' in them but some of em are pretty darn cute xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

I wish the whorefox stereotype would go away. It pisses me off. _Scotty._


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish the whorefox stereotype would go away. It pisses me off. _Scotty._



I wish people would quit taking me so seriously. _Heckler & Koch_


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish the whorefox stereotype would go away. It pisses me off. _Scotty._


Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but it's like taking a badass and giving him a dress and frilly ear rings =[


Thats Totally me


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 15, 2010)

Plenty of people choose the dragon as a fursona.

I personally feel there is a difference between those who choose, and those whom the persona chooses. It's not a spiritual thing. The specific species reflects me in so many ways it's not funny. It's not about what I want to be...but more about what I am. So there you have it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wish people would quit taking me so seriously. _Heckler & Koch_



URMOM TAKES ME SERIOUSLY.

IN BED.



Wyldfyre said:


> Why does it bother you so much?



Cause I love foxes and furries think I'm a manwhore who will yiff them because of it. Half the furries I meet get pissed off when I tell them that yes I like foxes, no, I will not e-fuck them. It's annoying.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats Totally me



I know, and it's scary =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like poor lil' Heckler needs his diaper changed again >.>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looks like poor lil' Heckler needs his diaper changed again >.>


What, again?
XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looks like poor lil' Heckler needs his diaper changed again >.>


I'm not a fucking babyfur get out >=[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I love foxes and furries think I'm a manwhore who will yiff them because of it. Half the furries I meet get pissed off when I tell them that yes I like foxes, no, I will not e-fuck them. It's annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and it's scary =[


In all fairness you ask people if they wanna yiff all the time :3

I'm nice >_< Nu scary

Also badass, like some kind of divide by zero shit.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looks like poor lil' Heckler needs his diaper changed again >.>



Whore-fox? [X]

Diaper fetish? [X]

Going for the whole stereotypical furry but, aren't you?

NEXT ON THE LIST: NECKBEARD? [ ]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Whore-fox? [X]
> 
> Diaper fetish? [X]
> 
> ...



No I don't have a diaper fetish, christ >.>

Neckbeard...eww? I hate facial hair, I can never pull off the look.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> In all fairness you ask people if they wanna yiff all the time :3
> 
> I'm nice >_< Nu scary
> 
> Also badass, like some kind of divide by zero shit.



But I'm just joking =[



Icarus615 said:


> Whore-fox? [X]
> 
> Diaper fetish? [X]
> 
> ...



I shaved after my shower this morning. I hate neckbeards. However I hate babyfurs even more, thanks Scotty.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm just joking


We get no emotion from you through text you know


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> We get no emotion from you through text you know


But everyone here knows I'm the sarcastic dumbass. My sig even says it!


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But everyone here knows I'm the sarcastic dumbass. My sig even says it!



Hahaha.

People paying attention to sigs.

Haha.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But everyone here knows I'm the sarcastic dumbass. My sig even says it!


Lol did you just do that? I never saw it before ~.~


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol did you just do that? I never saw it before ~.~



Thanks for exactly proving my point.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol did you just do that? I never saw it before ~.~


>[ been there since day 10 with H&K

thus proves


FURS STILL DONT READ


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

I read... Sometimes.....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

i read comics. does that count?


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

I read *HARD* sci fi.  Not any of that fantasy sci fi or softcore sci fi shit.

THIS IS SCIENCE

I'm a geek.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Lalala, I pick a cat, since I am most like a cat, and my sister was like, "You remind me of a cat. So cat it is."


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

I LIEK APPLES


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I LIEK APPLES


I agree.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I agree.



YOU SHOD HAZ APPLE FRUITSONA


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

i would be a pineapple


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YOU SHOD HAZ APPLE FRUITSONA


Hmmm... I like them, but I like asian pears better.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i would be a pineapple



I ARE MANGO FRUITSONA


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I ARE MANGO FRUITSONA


I am boring and speckled.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I read... Sometimes.....



I want to fuck your avatar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but it's like taking a badass and giving him a dress and frilly ear rings =[



Don't talk about Link like that. Those games are awesome >:C


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to fuck your avatar.



hate to break it to you but hes gay


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hate to break it to you but hes gay



I hate to break it to you, but I'm gay.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Being gay is made up. Proof or it isn't real.

Please don't show me proof!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to fuck your avatar.


Agreed.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to fuck your avatar.




i guess. my friend who is a girl said the same thing, but she was upset to find out the gay thing


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Being gay is made up. Proof or it isn't real.
> 
> Please don't show me proof!



my boyfriend:
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_966be0f0126a488daa6d62d34024982c.jpg


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i guess. my friend who is a girl said the same thing, but she was upset to find out the gay thing


I'm not... wait, I'm gay, but nobody can determine my sex... :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

your a boy


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my boyfriend:
> http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/129/l_966be0f0126a488daa6d62d34024982c.jpg



Care to introduce us? :3



Rachrix said:


> your a boy



Notice he didn't say male or man! o:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Care to introduce us? :3
> :



sorry my boyfriend is straight.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

balls


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wish people would quit taking me so seriously. _Heckler & Koch_


I don't think anyone does. :3


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> balls



Do not want.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry my boyfriend is straight.



Let him post on FAF. I'll turn him gay then let him know I am straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let him post on FAF. I'll turn him gay then let him know I am straight.


So that's what you spank your monkey to? Weird.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let him post on FAF. I'll turn him gay then let him know I am straight.



all my gay friends keep hitting on him.

he dresses like a fag.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> So that's what you spank your monkey to? Weird.



I spank my monkey to the thought of you trollin' me baby~<3



Zrcalo said:


> all my gay friends keep hitting on him.
> 
> he dresses like a fag.



That is pretty bad when you know he dresses like a fag. Tell him to stop it and the scary people will go away.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I spank my monkey to the thought of you trollin' me baby~<3


Damn straight. ;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Damn straight. ;3



OH GDO MY EYES!!1 BLINDDED


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Damn straight. ;3



):

aw gee he was online too... and you guys distracted me so I didnt see the IM.


----------



## Entropy (Apr 16, 2010)

Moving gently back towards the original topic...

I chose tiger because I love cats; we've had a couple as pets in my house and I think they're generally awesome and cool. Tigers are... well just big cats in my mind, and white tigers have a mildly more interesting colouring than normal ones. Let's skip over the fact that albinism can be a serious genetic condition for now, shall we?

The other reason is that I never, ever properly explained my primary (completely made up) fursona beyond some average sketches and an insufficient backstory/description. Nobody knew what I was talking about so I started anew with something simple.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

If I chose one of the ones I'm crossed with....It'd be...a Husky.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> If I chose one of the ones I'm crossed with....It'd be...a Husky.


Yeah, don't be a cock-sucking, ball-licking, feet-nuzzling, neck-biting whore called foxes.


----------



## Entropy (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, don't be a cock-sucking, ball-licking, feet-nuzzling, neck-biting whore called foxes.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, don't be a cock-sucking, ball-licking, feet-nuzzling, neck-biting whore called foxes.



Murrrr, they sound good in bed.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 16, 2010)

I chose a spotted hyena for stupid, over-thought reasons probably.

When I joined the furry fandom, I thought the idea of having a fursona was a neat one, so I tried to be really fair and figure out what animal suited me. Problem was, I was completely unwilling to take in my good characteristics... so I only chose animals I didn't like, like sloths and whatever, based on a skewed perception of myself. I just didn't think I was like... majestic or powerful like a wolf or lion, you know.

So one day, when hitting the random button on wikipedia, I land on 'hyena'. And i read about them, get intrigued. learned a lot of things I never knew before. Here's an interesting article, for anyone curious.

So, yeah. Long story short, I feel it represents a lot of my best and worse traits, and I can feel comfortable with it since it really isn't a pretty animal, either. It's sort of fascinatingly ugly-cute.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

I choose'd my 'sona as a Lombax because of their ability to emanate sexiness. :3

That, and because i just love them. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I choose'd my 'sona as a Lombax because of their ability to emanate sexiness. :3
> 
> That, and because i just love them. <3



YOU ARENT REAL


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

I am now a MAned Werewolf. 
It is a product of me RAEGing too much in the Library after people leaving gratuitous amounts of piss buckets, spoo, and retardation for me to deal with.

Fear me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fear me.


D'awww...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, don't be a cock-sucking, ball-licking, feet-nuzzling, neck-biting whore called foxes.


Hey.

Shutup.

>=[


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 16, 2010)

I chose Sable Antelope, because I'm very energetic/jumpy, I tend to like to be in groups of people (lets say herds), But I will stick up and defend my friends if needed to.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, don't be a cock-sucking, ball-licking, feet-nuzzling, neck-biting whore called foxes.





Entropy said:


> What's wrong with that?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm kind of thinking of going towards a spider.
i dont know
ive been a bat since like a billion years ago

And I just decided because I like bats that i would bat and bat i did
i did gud


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Foxes > all.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> D'awww...



I will destroy you.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes > all.



No.
Know your place, fox.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, i chose a wolf because they are strong, fast and travel in packs. same goes for me most of the time.



Huh. Usually furries choose them because they are "loners."


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will destroy you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we were bros? D=


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought we were bros? D=


Lies


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Lies



Blasphemy


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Blasphemy


Madness


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Madness



Madness?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Madness?


SPARTA!!!

(Not again...)
/facepaw


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

I chose raccoon, because it's the only animal I saw in my backyard that I fell in love with.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I chose raccoon, because it's the only animal I saw in my backyard that I fell in love with.



my friends hated racoons till i showed them videos and told stories about them now they love them.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> my friends hated racoons till i showed them videos and told stories about them now they love them.


http://www.sandraandwoo.com/ might of helped


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

I choose Jackal/Doberman because I felt that it was the closest thing to myself body wise. While before I was an "official" furry I used to bark and what not for the lols. And other unimportant things unless you really want me to get into details. *Rolls eyes.*


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

I really havnt a clue, It just seemed right and so i went with it.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

I chose a wolf becuase they are my favorite animals. I've always been fascinated with wolves.


----------



## Dregna (Apr 17, 2010)

I choose to be a dragon becaue it looks strong and honorable, dragons always be taken to be a symbol of courage and honest. Also they are my favorite too even someone told me that they are just in a legend.


----------



## BlueGaze (Apr 17, 2010)

Bats are dark and mysterious, in my opinion  =3. They are also up during the night and sleep during the day. That's a lot like me


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

(Lone) Wolf, becouse thats pretty much who I am.

Also, they are cool! I don't really know why I think so, but they are!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> (Lone) Wolf, becouse thats pretty much who I am.
> 
> Also, they are cool! I don't really know why I think so, but they are!



Wolves are awesome!!! If I can figure out how to get on my profile pic. I can't remember where the thingy is to put the long on.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't remember how many times I've heard "well, wolves have always fascinated me".

Seriously?


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I don't remember how many times I've heard "well, wolves have always fascinated me".
> 
> Seriously?



Well.... ALL animals fascinate me. From ants to elephants.
But wolves are just... more awesome somehow.  :-D


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Well.... ALL animals fascinate me. From ants to elephants.
> But wolves are just... more awesome somehow.  :-D



Agreed.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Well.... ALL animals fascinate me. From ants to elephants.
> But wolves are just... more awesome somehow.  :-D



Ok, why do you find them "awesome"?


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Also, they are cool! I don't really know why I think so, but they are!


^


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> ^



That's why I asked.

Besides, if you don't describe why, do you really think that highly of them?


----------



## Toothpik444 (Apr 17, 2010)

I chose a cougar because they're smart, thin, agile, and full of wit.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

I chose a dolphin because it's none of your god damned business. D:<


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That's why I asked.
> 
> Besides, if you don't describe why, do you really think that highly of them?



Thinking long and hard I've come to the conclusion that I like them becouse I've grown up listening to alot of stories with wolves in them. Don't ask witch, cuz i don't remember.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

I have chosen a fox, because it is the animal to wich i identify myself. 

You know, as for being Sly and a cunning trickster, but without seldom evil.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

I feel spiritually linked to my draconic self.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> I chose a dolphin because it's none of your god damned business. D:<



if its none of our business then why did you post on this thread? why did you choose a dolphin?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> I have chosen a fox, because it is the animal to wich i identify myself.
> 
> You know, as for being Sly and a cunning trickster, but without seldom evil.


Do you also fit the nufox stereotype?


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 18, 2010)

I chose hyena because, well, did you ever see those hyenas off lion king? My freinds compare me to them every so often, so i looked to those guys for inspiration. That and it makes me look damn cool in a labcoat and goggles.


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YOU SHOD HAZ APPLE FRUITSONA


I chose a coconut fruitsona because it represents how i have a cold, hard surface that sheilds the soft, sweet core that is happiness, joy and love within. And because coconuts travel alone, cause' i am a loner and stuff.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Do you also fit the nufox stereotype?


 
Define _"NuFox"_


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 18, 2010)

I loved dragons as long as i can remember. I was born in the year of the tiger so i kind of mixed it in, while keeping dragon as main form.

So instead of a clumsy dragon(what most ppl think of dragons anyway) i get stealth agility speed, and a bit more added.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I loved dragons as long as i can remember. I was born in the year of the tiger so i kind of mixed it in, while keeping dragon as main form.
> 
> So instead of a clumsy dragon(what most ppl think of dragons anyway) i get stealth agility speed, and a bit more added.



i always did love dragons myself, it just didn't fit my fursona that well, so i decided to stick with wolf.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Apr 18, 2010)

I've always felt all my traits that I have are quite close to canids mostly wolves,.theres just alot of beast like tendencys in me sometimes,.felt like the right animal totem.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

FyrbornXTG said:


> I've always felt all my traits that I have are quite close to canids mostly wolves,.theres just alot of beast like tendencys in me sometimes,.felt like the right animal totem.



heh, that's something we both share. i mostly symbolize with wolves because i can be strong, pretty brave quite a lot of the time, and i usually travel in packs (of friends).


----------



## Microsoftt (Apr 23, 2010)

sciencemachine said:


> I chose hyena because, well, did you ever see those hyenas off lion king? My freinds compare me to them every so often, so i looked to those guys for inspiration. That and it makes me look damn cool in a labcoat and goggles.



Aight, aight. I put on my lab coat and scientist goggles.

I chose wolf, because the first furry picture I ever saw that was any good was a picture of a wolf drawn by Blotch. White Fang was one of my favorite books when I was younger, too. Tiger was my favorite character in Monster Rancher (he was a wolf... named Tiger) and I had tight pants for WereGarurumon when the first two seasons of Digimon were new. I've always had a strange, unexplained fascination with wolves ever since I was young, so I suppose it was a natural choice for me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Rawr..


----------



## Kiva (Apr 23, 2010)

I picked the one I created mainly because it reminds me of someone who is shy around new people but very open and not afraid to act stupid around people I know.
Also I'm a fast runner/jumper.
I prefer to retaliate quickly after someone strikes first if we are playing some sort of game that involves contact.
I try to avoid serious conflict.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

I chose a Def Leppard as my fursona because I feel spiritually linked to the band :V


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

I've always had an obsession with dinosaurs for as long as I can remember. I could've chosen deinonychus (a species of raptor,) but those don't really fit  my personality anyway. Raptors are short, fast, agile and extremely social and intelligent - I'm not short, fast or athletic; I have a very introverted personality and although I have above average intelligence, I'm certainly no genius.  Plus, all I ever see in the furry fandom when it comes to dinosaurs are raptors, raptors, raptors, occasional t-rex, raptors, raptors, oh and more raptors.

So I chose Allosaurus.  I LOVE meat, I'm above average in terms of height and intelligence and although I prefer being by myself most of the time, I'll socialize with others occasionally or if I have to.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I chose a Def Leppard as my fursona because I feel spiritually linked to the band :V



you also choose a fox cause your a closet homosexual :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

I chose a wolf because I'm boring, but as far as I know, I'm the only [loli] shota wolf here

Anywayz, the real reason I chose a wolf was because it just seemed to fit, cat just seemed kinda awkward but wolf just clicked you know
the extra stuff about Willow i didn't add until about a few months later because I kinda forgot about the fandom a bit, but I came back more active and into this fandom

I don't plan on making it big in any aspect, I'm just here for the fun I guess you could say


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you also choose a fox cause your a closet homosexual :3


no


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Chose mine because...

*Louis voice*
PILLS HERE!!!!!
hagbjzoqofhwiocjjqjhwoi bdqkjchqjxirozijjislzbdj ojajjwkxjjsi


----------

